# Misused Words



## Lon (May 5, 2015)

I enjoy the new words that  Josiah occasionally posts, but there are certain words that some people misuse. Here's one of them--------------IRREGARDLESS------------Can you think of others?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 5, 2015)

Well,there`s the phrase "I could care less". It`s actually "I couldn`t care less".


----------



## AZ Jim (May 5, 2015)

Lon said:


> I enjoy the new words that  Josiah occasionally posts, but there are certain words that some people misuse. Here's one of them--------------IRREGARDLESS------------Can you think of others?



irregardless isn't a word at all.  Words I encounter all the time improperly used are "lose" and "loose".


----------



## Louis (May 5, 2015)

Utilize. People think it is the same as "use". Not quite.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> irregardless isn't a word at all.  Words I encounter all the time improperly used are "lose" and "loose".



It drives me nuts when I see people type loose instead of lose.  Alot is another one.


----------



## Louis (May 5, 2015)

...And then instead of than.


----------



## Lon (May 5, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> irregardless isn't a word at all.  Words I encounter all the time improperly used are "lose" and "loose".



Irregardless is a word Jim according to Webster. it's just used instead of the more correct and proper regardless of or irrespective.


----------



## Lon (May 5, 2015)

their & there            often misused


----------



## Falcon (May 5, 2015)

reiterate    It's repetitive.   Iterate is enough; you don't have to "RE" it again !


----------



## AZ Jim (May 5, 2015)

Falcon said:


> reiterate    It's repetitive.   Iterate is enough; you don't have to "RE" it again !





[h=1]Reiterate | Definition of reiterate by Merriam-Webster[/h]

*merriam-webster.com*/dictionary/reiterate
*:*  to state or do over again or repeatedly sometimes with wearying effect 
 — *re·it·er·a·tion* \(ˌ)rē-ˌi-tə-ˈrā-shən\ _noun_ 
 — *re·it·er·a·tive* 
\rē-ˈi-tə-ˌrā-tiv, -t(ə-)rə-tiv\
_adjective_  — *re·it·er·a·tive·ly* _adverb_ 

  [h=2]Examples of _REITERATE_[/h] 

She avoided answering our questions directly, instead _reiterating_ that the answers could be found in her book.
Allow me to _reiterate_: if I am elected, I will not raise taxes.
He iterates and reiterates  that his lab likewise provided the French with many biological tools  and samples, as well as significant technical guidance … —Natalie  Angier, _New York Times Book Review_, 24 Mar. 1991

 [+]more


  [h=2]Origin of _REITERATE_[/h] Middle English, from Latin _reiteratus,_ past participle of _reiterare_ to repeat, from _re-_ + _iterare_ to iterateFirst Known Use: 15th century


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (May 5, 2015)

supposably/supposedly

your/you're

not just their and there, _they're

_It's understandable if the person misusing the words speaks/writes English as a second language. What mystifies me is how those of us whose mother tongue is English can make those mistakes.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 5, 2015)

To, Two, Too.


----------



## Butterfly (May 5, 2015)

principle/principal

accept/except

edition/addition

imply/infer


----------

